

Nexus 5  $349 - mataug
http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/17/4850738/nexus-5-google-play-store-price

======
NatW
This striptease is very frustrating - and makes it difficult to plan purchases
or have quality information. I hate the 'leak' marketing strategy, though I
know it's probably very effective for Google keeping it in the news/blogs with
no advertising. Hundreds of blogs are probably covering this same low-
information 'latest leak' story and feeding speculation.. But what a colossal
waste of everyone's collective time!

------
Intrepid90
As someone who plans on purchasing the Nexus 5, I also find it extremely
annoying that we don't have any solid information yet. Especially since these
phones typically sell out extremely quick...

